# Pros and Cons



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey just thought of a new game (I'm sure it has been done before) but I hope it catches on. Anyway very simple, simply list a pro and con (no matter how ridiculous) about the object listed by the previous poster.

*Example* 
Poster 1 says - "Dog"

Poster 2 would say:
Pro: Very cute
Con: Cleaning up after.

Broccoli
Then they would list another object for the next person, easy right?

I'll start.

*Chocolate*


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

pro: yummy
con: fattening

*Rollerblades*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pro: good exercise
con: need strong ankles

*Video Game*


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Pro: Fun and a stress reliever
Con: Can become a point of obsession

*Fish*


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Pro: Always there when you need them
Con: Limited conversation.

*Pork pie*


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Pro- Tasty
Con- I'm a vegetarian

*Social Anxiety*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pro: Recovering from it is the most amazing feeling in the world 
Con: The many years of my life it has already wasted.

shopping malls


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: they usually have bookstores
Con: they usually have too many trash stores

*Public transportation*


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Pro: It's better for the environment.
Con: It smells weird.

*Online Shopping.*[/B]


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: easy a fast delivery from the comfort of your home
Con: words says it. You can get conned :lol

*Having a car.*


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Pro: Mobility.
Con: Maintenence.

*Drive-in movies*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: There could be a good movie showing
Cons: Movie theaters are so much better!

This forum


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Pro: Great to discuss with others who can relate
Con: Slightly addictive lol
*
Coffee*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: good for a first date
Con: The stuff can be addictive

*Alien Invasion*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pro: weeds out some of the population
con: cleaning up the mess afterwards

*Roller Coasters*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: You can choose wheter or not to ride them
Cons: I hate riding them

swimming pools


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pro: good for keeping cool on a hot day
con: the things others might do in the pool

*Time Travel*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: You get to see the past and future
Cons: What if the machine breaks?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: You didn't post an object so this part is easy
Con: I didn't have to think (though that could be another pro lol)

*Television*


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Pro: Great shows to watch
Con: Becoming a couch potato

*Public Toilets*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: Great when you're on the go and you need to go
Con: People are filthy

*Cartoons*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Great watching as a little kid!
Cons: Commercials

summer time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Nice weather so you can get out and do things
Con: Can get too hot at times so that all you want to do is stay inside where it's cool 

*Rock Concert*


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Pro: you can see a cool band that you like

Con: its with a crowd of other people

*Parties*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: People
Con: People

*camping*


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: getting out an enjoying nature
Con: getting bitten by insects

*underwear*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pro: Protects your pants from getting stinky
Con: The ones that ride up your butt

The year 2009


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Summer's almost here so the weather is getting nicer
Con: The current swine flu outbreak

*Birthday Cake*


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: tasty
Con: another year older

*dumpster diving*


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Pro: Could find cool stuff!
Con: Getting dirty/smelly D:

Traveling


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Traveling to a fun place, like Florida
Cons: The actual traveling. I hate long airplane or car rides!

Beaches


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: fun in the sun
Con: sand in your crevices

*zoos*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Good exercise walking around to see all the animals.
Con: Boring? I haven't been to a zoo since I was a kid.

*Pizza*


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: mozzarella cheese -- yum!
Con: burning your mouth on the cheese

*TV game shows*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: entertaining
Con: mind-numbing

Sunglasses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Keeps the glare of the sun out of your eyes
Con: I can't ever find a pair that look good on me 

*Cities*


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: Convenient shops
Con: Traffic, too many people

*alcohol*


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pro: yummy.
Con: Very nice heartburn trigger.

Bottled water


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

pro: the bottles can be empted out and reused without needing to be cleaned
con: tap water tastes better

kittens


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*Pro:* With a couple of kittens, an old style 'action man'/GI Joe action figure and a whole load of imagination you can recreate, in miniature, old gladiatorial combats with impressive accuracy.

*Con:* not recommended as a replacement for attack dogs.

Male-pattern baldness.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

*Pro:* Saves time at the hairdresser

*Con:* People might mistakenly think you have cancer

*Nudity*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Good in the shower
Cons: Not so good in public

YouTube


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pros: Don't have to download videos
Cons: People upload stupid crap, + poor quality

Teeth


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: They help you chew food
Cons: Going to the dentist

Doctor's offices


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: You can get treatment if you're sick.
Con: Sometime you can come out even more sick than when you got in.

*Air Conditioning*


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pro: keeps you cool
Con: You have to pay for it, and it totally doesn't work in my room.

deodorant


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Pro: keeps people less sweaty/smelly
Con: itches like crazy!

*Self-flushing toilets*


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pro: Don't have to flush it yourself
Con: Sometimes it doesn't flush and you have to figure out how to make it flush, or it flushes before you even get up, which always scares me.

*Walmart*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: Lots of sex and love
Con: Sometimes they end.

Energy drinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Good for a pick me up
Con: Very bad for your health

*Bicycles*


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*Pro:* Apparently you're allowed to totally disregard all rules of the road including: stopping at traffic lights and NOT riding on pavements.

*Con:* You're not fooling anyone with your 'all terrain' bicycle. The only time your bike has ever gone 'off road' is when it's sat in your garage. And another thing, no amount of futuristic styling, aerodynamic shaping, or flame-effect decals will ever stop that cycle helmet you purchased from making you look like a dick!

(I now realise these are perhaps more to do with the pros and cons of cyclists rather than bicycles.)

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: Good mindless movies.
Con: Everyone saying "Adriaaaane!"

*The olympics*


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*Pro:* We host them in 2012.

*Con:* We host them in 2012.

Wellington boots.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Pro: They protect your feet from the rain and mud.

Con: They're named after some guy in Britain. (Ha, had to look that one up!) 

*Nail polish*


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Pro: makes your nails look nice

Con: runs out fast and needs upkeep

*blu-ray*


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Pro: Better quality
Con: $40 for a measly movie when you can torrent it for free. Pah.

*Triscuits*


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Pro: presumably tasty
Con: a more ridiculous background story than the humble potato crisp (man see's man eating wholegrain mushed with spoon, enter the birth of shredded wheat and the first pre-prepared breakfast cereal and triscuit. cods wallop. lol)

cows


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Pro: Steaks on legs
Con: Have to go around 3000 km to get decent cow meat

*Sporks*


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Pro: great for gouging eyes out
Con: not so great for digging yourself out of a hole

mashed potato


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: Delicious with gravy
Con: Not-so-delicious without

Cacti (plural for cactus)


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Pro: They can apparently double as secure houses (it worked for Snoopy's brother, Spike, anyway)
Con: I can't keep the stupid things alive.

*Post-it notes*


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

pro: Come in lots of pretty colors!
con: I never actually use them.

*legs*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pro: Helpful for walking
Con: Hurts like hell when you stub your toes

Magnets


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: Useful for picking up something metal you lost underneath the fridge
Con: The ones on my iPod case attract all the loose change from inside my purse

Laundry


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pro: My kitties like to sleep in it
Con: I rarely do my laundry and sometimes moths eat it 

*flipflops*


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Pro: Quick to put on
Con: Screwed if someone is chasing you

remote controllers


----------



## irvanm87 (May 7, 2009)

pro: convenience
con : cant ever find it

HOT GIRLS


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: Great to look at
Con: Way outta my league

Cartoons


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: fun to watch
Cons: Commerials

sunny days


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pro: can be done well
Con: usually suck

*mirrors*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: You can make sure you look nice before going out.
Con: They can reveal the truth about how ugly you are. :lol (in my case)

*Beds*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Can be fun to dip and tastes good
Con: Made of so much sugar it isn't very good for you

*Skateboards*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Riding them on your stomach down a driveway is fun 
Cons: klutzes (me!) and things with wheels don't mix very well.

driveways


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

driveways:

Pro: You can draw on them with chalk
Con: They get really super extremely hot in the summer

and beds (bc no one answered it so I MUST)

Pro: Cushy and soft, a lot better than the floor.
Con: Mites and dead skin cells and stuff.

*cellphones*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yellowpaper said:


> *cellphones*


pros: contact anyone at anytime
cons: cell phones + driving = bad coordinations, accidents

*Computers*


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

pro: Lots of info, networking, gaming, storage, various programs, etc! Very useful
con: Addictive =/ Well, more so with Internet.

*the gym*


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Pro: Getting a great workout and feeling energised and happy for working out afterwards.
Con: The feeling that everyone in the room is fitter than you (at least what I get lol)
*
Injections*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Is a good way of getting certain meds in you
Con: Depending on the nurse/meds can hurt like hell

*Snow Skiing*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: Fun, if you're good at it.
Con: Trees. 'Nuff said!

Money


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: You can buy stuff.
Cons: Being broke

Purses


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Pros: You can buy lots of pretty ones in different sizes and colors
Cons: You can end up with too much junk in the purse

Sunlight


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: Good for your daily dose of Vitamin D
Con: Sunburns

Chinese food


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pro: Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Con: Doesn't it have tons of msg or something? + I suppose authentic Chinese food could have really weird stuff in it =/

*airplanes*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: It gets you oversea really fast
Con: It can get you in the sea just as fast :lol

*Harley Davidsons*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: Sexy
Con: Potentially dangerous

Living in an apartment


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: fun to color with
Cons: When the tips go dull

sharpies


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

pro: You can draw on almost anything!
con: It soaks through paper and gets on things, which is kind of devastating.

*Christmas*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Christmas presents
Cons: The cold weather

Thanksgiving


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pros: Turkey, turkey and more turkey
Cons: Stores are closed

Fireworks


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pro ~ Really pretty
Con ~ Can be dangerous and frightening to such animals



Summer


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

pros: can do more stuff outside, beautiful weather, swimming, and most people have time off from school and such

cons: sunburns, stormy weather

*internet*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: It's fun 
Cons: I waste too much of my life on it!

This "Pros and Cons" game


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: One of the best games to date
Con: Uhh... addictive, I suppose.

Multivitamins


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pro: Help you get the vitamins you need
Con: The brand that I take tastes and smells HORRIBLE. My room used to smell like cat pee, so I just assumed a cat peed in it until I removed my multivitamins one day. Yeah, they really stink!

*perfume*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: You can easily bake stuff.
Cons: It is still an oven- microwaves are so much better!

thunder storms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Cleans the air and your car. 
Con: Possibility of being struck by lightning, Very noisy.

*Headphones*


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

lol, thunderstorms here leave dirt on your car 

pro: You can listen to music by yourself
con: They kind of hurt my ears

*snow*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pros: Snowmen, snow forts and snow angels
Cons: Cold and turns brown on the side of the street

World of Warcraft


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Pro: some people probably enjoy the game
Con: playing world of warcraft

*Rape*


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Pro: It can lead to interesting discussion topics
Con: Fuels your paranoia while walking down a street at night

*Streptococcus pyrogenes*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: Getting time off work sick
Con: Potential death?

Fried chicken


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Pro - can throw it at at ppls faces while still hot and greasy (great ammunition)
cons- tastes like crap and not everyone knows how to cook it--not too great for your health.

*porn*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Pro: Nothing says "IF I CAN'T HAVE YOU NO ONE WILL" as effectively as a shovel to the face followed by a subsequent shallow grave in the desert.

Con: There's... and, well, you've got... Ah, I can't think of any cons, really. Just be sure to evade capture -that's the apex. I recommend inserting your fingers deep inside of string cheese to avoid fingerprint matching.

*The Hindenburg.*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: I have no idea what that is (maybe a good thing)
Cons: I have no idea what that is (so, might also be a bad thing)

Not knowing what something is


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pros: Maybe you'll look it up and find out what is
Cons: Or if you're like me, you'll just ignore the question, and wait for someone else to answer

*the Twilight series*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Probably good reading, never read them lol
Con: Fanatic following may occur

*Klondike Bar*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: a creative idea
Cons: Not good if ,like me, you are allergic to chocolate and lactose intolerant.

sweatshirts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> sweatshirts


Pros: comfy in cool weather and can keep you warm
Cons: i always wonder where mine is.

*Always being alone*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: You can do whatever you want
Cons: Gets kind of boring after a while

books


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Pro: They make teriffic fires.
Con: they give people ideas.

Kermit the frog


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: I enjoyed watching his show when I was a little kid
Cons: You look really stupid watching the show if you are not a little kid

Being a little kid


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: going to the playground
Con: falling down a lot

Growing old


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Good until I am 21
Cons: Bad afterwards

Music


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Pro: dancing like a mad thing to the Prodigy
Con: my Mum singing along to that awful jazz she likes

*the BBC*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: British accents are awesome!
Cons: I don't think I have that channel.

the alphabet


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> the alphabet


pros: to be able to have words
cons: only 28 letters


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> Cons: I don't think I have that channel.


You can get the website, and the world service on the radio, I think, and don't some BBC programs get shown in America?

TorLin, you forgot to add a thing for the next person to give pros and cons of!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oops.ummm

Talking in the Chat Room


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

pro: real-time chat - cool to have another way to get to know SASers
con: it goes so fast! I can't keep up!

*Mobile phones*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Madison_Rose said:


> *Mobile phones*


pro: contact with anyone at anytime
con: people talking on the phone while driving

*Single Speaking Person in a multicultural area*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

TorLin said:


> pros: to be able to have words
> cons: only _28 letters_


26 letters


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

TorLin said:


> *Single Speaking Person in a multicultural area*


Pros: You can yell wierd stuff like "I love purple donkies" and no one will be able to understand you.
Cons: Getting directions

mornings


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> mornings


Pros: sun rises
Cons: people getting up ready for work

*Visiting the Hospital*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: You are not the patient
Cons: You are still in the hospital

clocks


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: Great to keep you on time for appointments
Con: When they ring early in the morning to remind you that you're working today.

*Lawyers*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Logan X said:


> *Lawyers*


Pro: can help you with legal stuff
Con: have to pay them $$ if you win

*meetup.com*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Neve been there (if it is a bad website)
Cons: Never been there (what if it is a good website?)

elementry school


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: going on field trips
Con: getting picked on by little Neanderthals

Going to a restaurant


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

MaidMarian said:


> Going to a restaurant


Pro: getting out of the house
Con: everyone sees how you eat.

*going to a movie theater*


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Pro: catch the latest movies
Con: catch the latest diseases

table cloths


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: Protect the table
Con: Fire hazard

Doritos


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: inexpensive
Cons: kinda disgusting

pictures


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> pictures


Pros: i like taking them
Cons: im the one behind the camera

Having Breakfast in the evening


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: More filling than breakfast in the morning, since I don't eat breakfast in the morning. 
Con: I rarely have breakfast in the evening either. :?

*"Reality TV"*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> *"Reality TV"*


Pro: some people dig reality tv
Con: some people thinks of something new

*Listening to New Age Music*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Never heard it before, so it could be interesting
Cons: What if a spell gets cast on me while listening to the music?

Listening to rock music


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: Great music
Con: Subliminal messages from Satan? :lol

*Arcades*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: You can win some neat prizes.
Cons: All the money it costs to play the arcade games.

driving


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> driving


Pros: being in control
Cons: other people text/chatting on the phone, be preoccupied and not paying attention to the road. people having road rages because they are late and don't know how to time management.

*Time Management*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: More productivity
Con: No time to goof off 

*Peanuts*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: Good for people who like them
Con: the mere smell of them makes me want to puke(seriously)

*Homemade Bread*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pros: Smells delicious and potentially healthier than store-bought bread
Cons: Takes longer to make than to go to the store and buy a loaf

Sneezing


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Feels very relieving
Cons: When the sneezing is part of a cold

trash cans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pro - they protect my trash bags from nighttime wildlife.

Ant spray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Kills the ants in your house
Con: Isn't good to spray around asthmatic people

*Go Carts*


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: fun to drive (I guess, never been in one)
Con: noisy and potentially dangerous

Rollercoasters


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Pro: They're fun.
Con: They can derail and send you hurtling to your death.

*Grizzly Bears*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: Great noble beasts
Con: until they rip you appart for getting too close

*Ninjas*


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Pros:Great fighting skills
Cons: Would hate to get kicked by one.

*Love*​


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

imt said:


> *Love*


Pros: Its great to be loved
Cons: So hard to find

*Summer Classes / or attending the summer term*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: You get to learn many new things
Cons: Learning in the summer is not very fun

digital cameras


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> digital cameras


Pros: Seeing your pictures without wasting film
Cons: People seem to be chimping with their digital cameras
( chimping is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimping )

*new high technology*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: There are many cool things new technology can do
Cons: Figuring out how to use it

reading


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> reading


Pros: to understand written words
Cons: can get lots of books and lose time

- -

Movie Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: might be an interesting film
Con: might really be a lousy film

Pitbulls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Good for your mood
Con: Tired the next day

*Bubble Gum*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> *Bubble Gum*


cons
- kids or adults will stick it under their school desk
pros
+ keeps you chewing or blowing bubbles

*copying copyright materials without their permission*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: You get to use it is for free
Con: The legal problems that will befall you when you get caught

*Wakeboarding*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pros: water sport?
cons: boarding?

*downloading items from torrent*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Scratching feels good
Con: May have a condition you need to see a doctor about

*Water Balloons*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> *Water Balloons*


Pros + fun with friends to splash them
Cons - supplies ends and gotta clean up

*Hugs*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: when people give them to you when you want them
Cons: when people give them to you when you don't want them

the English language


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pros: Lots of neat words to make use of.
Cons: Difficult to learn?

*dirty clothes*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yellowpaper said:


> *dirty clothes*


pro + need to wash cloths
cons - smelly

*Apple TV*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Never heard of it so could be better than regular TV.
Cons: Naming a TV after a fruit is never a good sign!

pens


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> pens


pros + useful writing instrument
cons - once broken ink can get all over the place

*Hand Lotion*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Makes your hands soft
Cons: Makes your hands kind of greasy

shampoo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> shampoo


Pros + good for washing hair
Cons - if you get in eye, you have to wash your eye throughly with extra water

*Silent Movies*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pros: Fun to make up words to
Cons: No sound!

Veal parmigiana


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Cheaper
Cons: Not as well made

afternoons


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pros: Can be nice and relaxing
Cons: Are usually when I'm just getting out of bed

Sour candy


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: I can choose not to eat it
Cons: It is disgusting

scissors


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> scissors


Pros: can cut things
Cons: can cut things

*ball point pens*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Great writing utensils
Cons: When you get ink all over the side of your hands

PB & J sandwiches


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> PB & J sandwiches


Pros + yummie snack of food
Cons + can get messy

*laptop*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Very portable
Cons: Not as much memory

Dinner


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Pros: Food
Cons: Sometimes people eat with you.

Money


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Pro: great to have
Con: never seem to have enough

*thong underwear*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: reveals the sexy features.
Con: there are none!

*Darkness*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pros: Allows me to get rest
Cons: Can't see when I am trying to navigate through it

PEACE


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> PEACE


Pros + everyone says it
Cons - nobody really follows it.

*3D movies*


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pros: You get to wear glasses...soooo..fun..!
cons: The fact that you need to wear the glasses. Plus it's just weird...

*thinking*


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Pros: Allows me to find my place in the world
Cons: Is the route cause of my anxiety

Computers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pro: Can do many things quickly.
Con: Only do what stupid people tell it to do.

Coal


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: a good power source
Cons: getting a lump of it at Christmas time

Santa Claus


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Pros: Gifts
Cons: Invades your house without telling you

Helium


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Inflates balloons very well
Cons: Makes your voice squaky if inhaled

advertisments


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Pros: Makes you buy things
Cons: Makes you buy things you really don't need

Carbon-dioxide.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

pros: used by plants and easy to produce, *exhales*
cons: toxic to humans in large concentrations.

*getting your hair cut*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pros:My sidebruns are under control.
Cons: It reveals the lack of hair. 

SOCIAL ANXIETY


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> SOCIAL ANXIETY


pros + not....very many to list any pros
cons - it can be a crutch for not wanting to change
- can be used for an excused for everything

*Writing in a Journal*


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pros- Can be a way to vent and understand your thoughts better. Can also keep a record of progress or be used as reference, etc.

Cons- I always hate everything I write, so I get stuck on details like that, and instead of revisiting old thoughts, I'll delete them if they're online or rip them up if they're on paper. 

*purses*


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

Pro: Fashionable sling ones made for ladies.
Con: Looks weird on men.

*Water*


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Pros: No calories, not too filling, healthy, doesn't stain, good for bathing.
Cons: You will die without it, and can taste horrible bc it has no taste to mask gross stuff in it.

*coasters*


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

Pros: Nice as collections.
Cons: Don't really protect from spills.

*Trees*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zam said:


> *Trees*


+ oxygen givers
- less trees on our earth

*Insomnia*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: More time to do things you want/need to do
Con: Too tired to feel like doing anything at all

*Chili Dogs*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> *Chili Dogs*


+ yummie
- messy

*Believe your in the Matrix*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: You can do some pretty cool moves.
Con: Until you try to jump from building to building.

*Sea Food*


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

pro: tastes great
con: species endangerment

living in an apartment


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Better than being homeless
Cons: Not as good as living in a house

the color yellow


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

pro: makes me think of flowers and sunshine
con: makes me think of urine

adult education classes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: it is education
Cons: it costs money

money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: The more the merrier.
Con: It's the root of all evil! :evil

*Snack Crackers*


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

pro: fun to nibble
con: crumbs down the front of your shirt

*convenience stores*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: They're everywhere, so easy access.

Con: Fking overpricers.

*Depression*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: it makes you appreciate being happpy 
Cons: it is not a good emotion to experince

computer mouses


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

pros: better than using arrow keys
cons: the cord on mine is too short

*cat litter boxes*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Somewhere for the litter to go
Cons: smelly

superheroes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

pro: they make us want to be like them

con: where there are heroes, there are also villains.

*speedo swimwear*


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Pros - Everything stays in place
Cons - It looks really tacky.

*Heels*


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Pro: Makes you seem taller (for women)
Con: Hard to walk in, not that I've tried it 

*Snuggies*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: They look very comfy
Cons: Hideously ugly

sleeping


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Pro: Involves pillows
Con: Nightmares

Superheros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: They catch bad guys the police seem unable to deal with.
Con: Cleaning up their mess after a big showdown with the bad guy.

*Ferris Wheel*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: The view when you get to the top of the ferris wheel
Cons: You only get to ride it for a few minutes

the high dive at the swimming pool


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Pro: The feeling of falling without the downer of actually landing. 
Con: Having to climb up the slippery ladder.

Hiking.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Pro: Good outdoor exercise.
Con: You get tired. You get hungry. You get bitten by mosquitoes.

*People.*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: the nice ones
Cons: the rude ones

June 29, 2009


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Pros: I survived it
Cons: I hated it

Mathematicians


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: They do all the math for you
Cons: Being one would not be very fun

Algebra


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Pros: sometimes makes sense.
Cons: mostly doesn't make sense.

global warming


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: The planet will be less cold
Cons: We will all probably die

pens


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pros: You can write stuff down.
Cons: Exploding pens

Rice Krispie squares


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Pros: Yummy.
Cons: There's no more left when you eat it, like all yummy food. : |

*Gravity.*


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

Pro: F = GMm/R²
Con: F = mg

*The sun*


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Pros: Is awesomely huge
Cons: Is ridiculously hot

Windows XP


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: It works pretty well
Cons: Windows Vista is better 

sore feet


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Pro-Usually followed with a good massage
Con-Hard to get your daily walk in.

Social Anxiety Support Forum


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: I love going to the "Just for Fun" and "Triumphs over Social Anxiety" sub-forums
Cons: The "Frustration" sub-forum can get pretty depressing

purses


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: women like them, so they can make a good gift.
Con: Some people are desperate for cash and will steal them.

*Batteries*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Provides power to various electronics
Cons: Changing batteries

singing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pros: it can cheer people up
cons: let the artist sing


Attending Comic Conventions


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pro: sexy and cute girls dressed as super heroes.
Con: the 300+ pound guys dressed as superheroes :lol

*Farms*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: You can grow your own food
Cons: Easier just to get food from the grocery store

grocery stores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pros: All your grocery shopping in one place
Cons: Too brightly lit and usually too many people

*Skateboarding*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Sliding downhill on your driveway on a skateboard is fun 
Cons: The injury potential

bicycles


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Pros: Cycling downhill is super-awesome.

Cons: Cycling uphill is super-weak.

Fire


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Keeps you warm in the winter
Cons: You can burn yourself

ice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> ice


Pros : keeps drinks cold
Cons: melts

Milkshakes


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Pro: Strawberry is oh so tasty!
Con: When you are finished with your cup. :no

The Show "Deal or No Deal"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

radames said:


> The Show "Deal or No Deal"


Pros - 50 pretty female models
Cons - people need to win

recycling


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Conserves the enviornment
Cons: Seperating the paper, plastics, etc.

life


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> life


PRO - born
CON - death

Having a mean face every where you go


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Better than having no face!
Cons: Nice, happy faces are better 

coloring books


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Getting to color in a book!
Con: Drawing outside the lines :cry

*Water Slides*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: SO much fun!
Cons: Watching other people go down them on waterpark commercials and being unable to at that moment 

waterparks


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro: A great way to spend your day in the summertime
Con: Can be expensive and noisy.

Voicemail


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: A throat drop sounds really cool.
Cons: What if it got stuck in your throat?

Depends diapers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> Depends diapers


+ holds liquid and solid in
- so expensive

___________________________________

technology


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Makes life so much easier (when it works)
Cons: When it decides to malfunction

microwaves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pro: Good for heating up leftovers
Con: You can't put metal in them

*Clothes*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Provides warmth in the winter and protection from the summer sun.
Cons: They can sometimes be really expensive.

Shoes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Pro: keep your feet safe
con: too restrictive

bouncy balls


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pro - Fun to see how high they go
Con - Not good if your pet dog swallows one



Tables


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Pro:* you can eat on them without messing up the floor or couch.
*Con:* you're forced to be social with people eating with you.

*Space Exploration.*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: Exploration can be fun 
Cons: When rockets blow up.

textbooks


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pro: makes you look like you're learning something
con: never get used cause they're too heavy to lug around

having claude rains over for mojito's


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: It could be a fun evening.
Cons: I have no idea who claude rains is. What if he/she is a serial killer?

computer keyboards


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom2010 said:


> computer keyboards


Pros: able to type letters into the technology.
Cons: so many styles and companies to choose to buy.

*Heroes*


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Pro: they save us from alien invasions, mad scientists and plane hijackings, make tights and capes fashionable
Con: they make us all look helpless by comparison

electric blankets


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: They keep you really warm
Cons: If you spill something on them, do you get electrocuted?

lunch


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pros: yummy, socially acceptable time to be hungry and eat
con: Sucks to BE some creature's lunch

storytime


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> storytime


pros - pulling out mats, and drinking apple juice before nap time.
cons - just a story.

Do It Yourself project


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

TorLin said:


> Do It Yourself project


Pros: Satisfaction of having done the job yourself, cheaper
Cons: Time consuming, may not look as good if you don't know what you are doing

ice cream


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jnmcda0 said:


> ice cream


pros : yum
cons : eat too much you can get a brain freeze

late night tv


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pros: I'm not missing anything good by not watching it
Cons: Sleeping is so much better!

Paid programming on TV


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pro-you know your t.v. is working
con-you know the quality of your life has sunk even further into the vast domain of oblivion, and still you can't peel your eyes off the screen and get your sad butt off the couch to pee..

field mice


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pro cute
con not enough meat for a sunday afternoon family dinner

raves


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

pro - it gets people up and out of th house
con - they might not make it back home

youtube


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pro-lotsa awesome music
con-sounds like tube socks. Sometimes quality is bad. Addicting. 
I feel so tired and uncreative at this time..

teenage dating


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

epril said:


> pro-lotsa awesome music
> con-sounds like tube socks. Sometimes quality is bad. Addicting.
> I feel so tired and uncreative at this time..
> 
> teenage dating


pro-blah
con-blah blah

blah


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

pro - it cuts out deciphering what a woman is really saying
con - only she can say it, cuz if you do theres more 'blah' to come

holiday season


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Pros: I get time off.
Cons: so does everyone else.

Simon Cowell.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

pro - i never watched the dumb show anyway

con - others did and talked about it alot

dating


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pro-you get to visit different places and meet new people
con-no safe place to fall


cheapie movie theaters


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

pro: they're cheap
con: the floors are very sticky from all the soda on the floor

the word "like"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Arachne said:


> the word "like"


pros: telling people what you love.
cons: people can use this word just to say it.

the saying "whatsup"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

pro: it's fun to say

con: it's annoying to hear after awhile 

texting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dontworrybehappy said:


> texting


pros: your can write things out before sending
cons: no more personal birthday calls, everybody dose things in bulk texting

gum chewing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pros: Good flavor and chewing gives you something oo
Cons: You have to swallow the gum or find someplace to throw it away when you are done

Pets


----------

